# Solarte Woohoo



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

I've had these guys for a couple of months now and found my first clutch today. They've raised clutches for the previous owner, so I'm hopeful! 

Here's the clutch.



















Here's a picture of dad, it's a bit blurry because I had to take it through the viv. 










And here's the viv. It's a bit more grown in now, and I've since added another brom.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

That's awesome! Great looking tank and frog BTW. Can you get any more shots of the parents?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats!, i cant wait till mine lay eggs too, are yours cb?..i like your vivarium too, really nice layout


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Brent what kind of fern is tha under the brom in the lower right?, maybe i asked you this already but I probably forgot lol.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

If I've told you before, I've forgotten as well! I can't remember the name of it, but I think I can find out for you. I'm pretty bad with plants still.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

So my pair gave me an early Christmas present today. I had two more froglets come out of the water! That makes 4 that I know of. I'm starting to think they may have even more stashed away. I hadn't even seen these guys as tads, so you can imagine my surprise when I looked in the tank this morning and saw two little froglets sitting just above the water line in their respective brom funnels!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome, what size tank is that and are you gonna keep the froglets in there or pull them?


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow Congrats ! thats a good Xmas gift .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats nice xmas gift, nice looking vivarium too!


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. It's a 50 gallon tank. I'm gonna pull these guys as soon as I can catch them. The male will only tolerate them for a couple weeks before he starts harrassing them. In fact, he helped me catch the first froglet that I took out of the tank! LOL I'll get an updated shot in the next couple days and post it as well. It's grown in a lot and the neo. Fireball has put out two more pups. It's starting to look nice and full


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats! Cant wait to see froglet pics!


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. Here's some updated pics. 

Here's dad. He's so close to the lights that his colors washed out a bit in the pictures.









Here he is calling from his favorit perch atop the tank









Mom feeding a tad









Look in the upper brom cup. You can see a froglet that's just coming out of the water









I just pulled this little guy out of the parent's tank a week ago.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's where all the magic happens. Love this brom. Neo. Fireball


----------

